# New to the forum, couple questions.



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i don't think you need to worry that much, its just that a longer board will be harder to use in the park. if you are more into carving you should be fine . i've never ridden a rev. camber board so i don't know much to help on that, except that landing a reverse cambered board is more like skateboarding. good luck and welcome!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I used to ride a bullet and rode a friends BTX board...

Basically your going to feel a huge difference in the way the board grips in turns. You will likely feel almost like youve gotta force it to unhook from the mountain to initiate the other direction of your carve. Basically it's going to feel a lot like it wants to mysteriously stick to the mountain.. Other then that your probably not going to see a super dramatic difference.

The magne traction on the board is what's going to make all the difference in the world


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh and that size should be just fine.... You "could've" gone shorter, but I don't think you've screwed yourself by any means by getting a 161. You will do some nice floating on powder as it will supposedly feel like a 164 with the banana technology


----------

